# XX



## C M Dess (Aug 18, 2017)

XX


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 19, 2017)

where is the 3rd X?


----------



## Joe_D (Aug 19, 2017)

Y? Don't you Z it?


----------



## chillbot (Aug 19, 2017)

X squared


----------



## Maxime Luft (Aug 19, 2017)

I don't understand how such threads may just randomly pop up X_x


----------



## chillbot (Aug 19, 2017)

Maxime Luft said:


> I don't understand how such threads may just randomly pop up X_x



For the Quadratic Formula to work, you must have your equation arranged in the form "(quadratic) = 0". Also, the "2_a_" in the denominator of the Formula is underneath everything above, not just the square root. And it's a "2_a_" under there, not just a plain "2". Make sure that you are careful not to drop the square root or the "plus/minus" in the middle of your calculations, or I can guarantee that you will forget to "put them back in" on your test, and you'll mess yourself up. Remember that "_b_2" means "the square of ALL of _b_, including its sign", so don't leave _b_2 being negative, even if _b_ is negative, because the square of a negative is a positive.

In other words, don't be sloppy and don't try to take shortcuts, because it will only hurt you in the long run.

Here are some examples of how the Quadratic Formula works:

*Solve x2 + 3x – 4 = 0*
This quadratic happens to factor:

_x_2 + 3_x_ – 4 = (_x_ + 4)(_x_ – 1) = 0

...so I already know that the solutions are _x_ = –4 and _x_ = 1. How would my solution look in the Quadratic Formula? Using _a_ = 1, _b_ = 3, and _c_ = –4, my solution looks like this:






Then, as expected, the solution is _x_ = –4, _x_ = 1.

Anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 20, 2017)

Scary.


----------



## C M Dess (Aug 21, 2017)

VI around for decades but no delete thread button for me. It's a conspiracy I tells ya....

The gist of of was....The operation was not a complete success and resulted in full brain scraping. Both scrapping and scraping apply actually. Thank goodness the fingers have little finger brains...Those finger brains actually are out to sabotage my career, oh wait I never had a chance in hell in the first place because the deck is stacked against those with powerful finger brains. Seriously. Not cool. There's an inner loop of toe brains people at the top.

This thread is a wonderful reminder of my full spectrum success at all things which involve complete failure.


----------

